# June 2012 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 2, 2012)

Some boats preparing for the Jubilee pageant on the Thames




Kathleen & May by cybertect, on Flickr




Dressing Ship by cybertect, on Flickr




Thames Barges: Edith May and Lady Daphne by cybertect, on Flickr




SV Tenacious by cybertect, on Flickr




TS Royalist by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 2, 2012)

My tiny cactus has massive flowers


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 2, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Dressing Ship by cybertect, on Flickr


 
Love the composition here!


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a couple from June 1977.


----------



## albionism (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there a June photo comp?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 6, 2012)

albionism said:


> Is there a June photo comp?


 
There will be once the people get in there to the May comp and vote to break the current tie. You have till midnight [my time] tomorrow - Wednesday - night.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Jun 6, 2012)

The Royal Barge by dweller88, on Flickr




Legard Quo by dweller88, on Flickr




Face Painting by dweller88, on Flickr




the drinks table by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Jun 6, 2012)

Gate to Canterbury Cathedral grounds by dweller88, on Flickr



Zak in Canterbury by dweller88, on Flickr



Tudor Canterbury by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## scifisam (Jun 7, 2012)

I like that first one, johnny.

This, if the attachment works from my phone, is at the beach park in my home town. I couldn't take any pictures in the park itself, as it's a kiddie park and I didn't have any with me - would've felt weird - so this is from the river. The factory looms stinking and clanking over the park - not just a mild smell and a little noise - like something from a british dystopia.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 7, 2012)

BT Artbox by cybertect, on Flickr




Albatros heading downstream by cybertect, on Flickr




Monochrome verticals by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2012)

Lake St. Clair, Grosse Pointe, MI.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Quartz (Jun 10, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
How did you achieve this one? I like the contrast of the colours with the leaden sky.


----------



## anchorage (Jun 10, 2012)

View from Island in the Sky,Utah.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Quartz said:


> How did you achieve this one? I like the contrast of the colours with the leaden sky.


 
Aperture priority f 2.0, with a tripod.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 11, 2012)

South London scenes




When red light shows wait here by cybertect, on Flickr




Crucifix Lane SE1 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Jun 12, 2012)

munich people by dweller88, on Flickr




munich people by dweller88, on Flickr




munich people by dweller88, on Flickr




munich people by dweller88, on Flickr




munich people by dweller88, on Flickr




munich in colour by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

dweller said:


> The Royal Barge by dweller88, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Legard Quo by dweller88, on Flickr
> ...


 
Is that your street dweller?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 12, 2012)

munich in colour by dweller88, on Flickr[/quote]

Wow, absolutely love the treatment here - any chance you could fill us in on the processing (posterised, but what else)?

A few from Zurich


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 13, 2012)

dweller said:


> munich people by dweller88, on Flickr


 
Fuck that's a lot of beige cars...


----------



## The Groke (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello again photo forum, long time no see. Some fine, fine shots as always.

Here is a quick dump of stuff I have done since emigrating to NZ...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 13, 2012)

I like the monochrome self-portrait with camera best. You could use a cropped version as your avatar.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 13, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I like the monochrome self-portrait with camera best. You could use a cropped version as your avatar.


 
Thanks...funnily enough I already have a cropped version as my facebook picture...I may indeed use it here too!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 13, 2012)

Dweller88, I hope you got away from that zombie attack in Munich without too much damage:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Dweller88, I hope you got away from that zombie attack in Munich without too much damage:


 
I never want to be attacked by zombies, but if it must happen, better an attack by geriatric zombies.


----------



## dweller (Jun 13, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> munich in colour by dweller88, on Flickr


 
Wow, absolutely love the treatment here - any chance you could fill us in on the processing (posterised, but what else)?

Thanks.

I used a great piece of software called Dynamic Photo HDR. 
I had already stitched 6 jpegs from my TZ3 lumix point and shoot camera, straightened perspective and cropped.
In the tone mapping part of the software I chose a setting called human eye (I think).  I then adjusted curves quite strongly. Then I added a colour adjusting profile based on a classic painting. (The software has a bunch of these painterly profiles built in). Finally I boosted brightness and gamma a little to brighten it up as the curves had dimmed things.
It is still quite dim, but I like the antique oil painting look achieved.


----------



## dweller (Jun 13, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Hello again photo forum, long time no see. Some fine, fine shots as always.
> 
> Here is a quick dump of stuff I have done since emigrating to NZ...


 
I love the cat playing in the box.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 14, 2012)

dweller said:


> I love the cat playing in the box.


 

Thank you. Gotta love that Nikkor 50mm prime - makes everything look good!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 14, 2012)

dweller said:


> I used a great piece of software called Dynamic Photo HDR.
> I had already stitched 6 jpegs from my TZ3 lumix point and shoot camera, straightened perspective and cropped.
> In the tone mapping part of the software I chose a setting called human eye (I think). I then adjusted curves quite strongly. Then I added a colour adjusting profile based on a classic painting. (The software has a bunch of these painterly profiles built in). Finally I boosted brightness and gamma a little to brighten it up as the curves had dimmed things.
> It is still quite dim, but I like the antique oil painting look achieved.


 
Thanks! I may have to give that a go.....



Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Love this one Johnny!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahh, gaze in wonder at how the soft early summer evening light streams through the newly installed velux in the kitchen ceiling.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 15, 2012)

A couple of lovely jubbly ones:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## cheesetoastie (Jun 16, 2012)

d


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 16, 2012)

Dunes and Camel Estuary at Rock by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 16, 2012)

Rocks at Rock by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Quartz (Jun 17, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Ahh, gaze in wonder at how the soft early summer evening light streams through the newly installed velux in the kitchen ceiling.


 
That has a very abstract feel to it. Kind of like the fractal plasma screensavers some people used to use in the 90s.


----------



## dweller (Jun 17, 2012)

garden life by dweller88, on Flickr




In Gillespie Park by dweller88, on Flickr




In Gillespie Park by dweller88, on Flickr




Cameron Hanging by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 17, 2012)

Knights of the Road by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jun 17, 2012)

Crucifix Lane SE1 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jun 17, 2012)

Tower Bridge Silhouette by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jun 17, 2012)

The Shard from The Thames by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Quartz (Jun 18, 2012)

Some seriously awesome pics so far!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## plurker (Jun 19, 2012)

Went on a little course to brush up some skills behind the lens recently. Only lasted 2 hours, but though some of these pics since came up ok - need to find a better course though really...using a comapct/bridge (ricoh gx100)

Lilos, Camber






Stare -  he winked about .5s later, which I missed 






Astro, trackside





Frank shop





Yes, a photo-course!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

One of those guys on the southbank:






In the aquarium on the South Bank. Too dark to get any decent shark shots. But was well lucky with the lighting and reflection here, I thought:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2012)

dweller said:


> I yook a picture of those very same flowers the other day (well, not your ones, but ykwim)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


>


 
I got a picture of him as well


----------



## cybertect (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> One of those guys on the South Bank



I never like to encourage them by taking photographs :-/


----------



## cybertect (Jun 21, 2012)

Double post


----------



## dweller (Jun 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> _I yook a picture of those very same flowers the other day (well, not your ones, but ykwim) ___


 
Yeah, it must be the time for Foxgloves


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Quartz (Jun 21, 2012)

dweller said:


> In Gillespie Park by dweller88, on Flickr


 
I really like this one. The colour and detail are quite exceptional.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2012)

dweller said:


> Yeah, it must be the time for Foxgloves


 
ah, I'd forgotten what they're called   They were taller than me though


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 22, 2012)

There's a lot of them around at the moment:




Foxgloves by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 23, 2012)

Lanyon Quoit by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 23, 2012)

Mên-an-Tol by RoyReed, on Flickr




Mên-an-Tol by RoyReed, on Flickr




Mên-an-Tol by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Jun 23, 2012)

spider by dweller88, on Flickr




self by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Kippa (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took from inside Lincoln Cathedral. Located in Lincoln, Lincolnshire, England, UK. I was very lucky to get a clear shot without any people in it, although I had to wait a while, though it payed of in the end.







As usual if you want the free 18megapixel version you can get it from my Deviant Art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 25, 2012)

Great shots here as usual


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 25, 2012)

Flipping amazing shots here. I think recent submissions have been a cut above.

Prepare to be brought back to median quality through the following:

















I'm thinking of making a squarer crop out of the last one - what do people think?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> I'm thinking of making a squarer crop out of the last one - what do people think?


Yeah, I think the symmetry of it would work well.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 25, 2012)

Some recent Thames panoramas




Butlers Wharf Panorama by cybertect, on Flickr




London from Rotherhithe by cybertect, on Flickr




Wapping Riverside Panorama by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Jun 25, 2012)

I still get Lord of The Rings/Terry Gilliam dark chills from el Shardo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> There's a lot of them around at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh, that's a lovely picture Roy.  Mine seem rather dull to the ones posted on this thread, but like I said, they were much taller than me and were in the shade.  That's my excuse anyway


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, that's a lovely picture Roy. Mine seem rather dull to the ones posted on this thread, but like I said, they were much taller than me and were in the shade. That's my excuse anyway


Thanks Minnie.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 26, 2012)

Bit more from Zurich and the flight home.












(An attempt at the Swiss flag, processed from what was originally a red crane and an overexposed white sky)


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 26, 2012)

Those panoramas are pretty good, wish I did more of them myself.

Love the latest uploads neonwilderness!


----------



## cybertect (Jun 26, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> (An attempt at the Swiss flag, processed from what was originally a red crane and an overexposed white sky)


 
Cute idea


----------



## Kippa (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is a photograph of the Mallard taken at York Train Museum.






As usual if you want the free 18megapixel version you can get it from my Deviant Art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Jun 28, 2012)

Tower Bridge and The Pool of London from Rotherhithe by cybertect, on Flickr




Olympic Rings Descending on Tower Bridge by cybertect, on Flickr




y = mx + c by cybertect, on Flickr




Car Henge by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2012)

Great shots ^^


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 28, 2012)

Got a photo published in leftlion! Though for some reason they think it was taken in the last couple of months.




2007-04-22 Heads in the Lake - zoom by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 28, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Car Henge by cybertect, on Flickr


 
Nice work, sorry I missed this when it was on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2012)

More photos on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Jul 1, 2012)

Birthday Girl by dweller88, on Flickr




Little Brother by dweller88, on Flickr




Sandpit Kid by dweller88, on Flickr


----------

